# Blue Screen Daily



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

· OS - Windows 7
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? - x64
· What was original installed OS on system - Windows 7
· Is the OS an OEM version or full retail version? - Full retail version 
· Age of system(Hardware)? - 2 years
· Age of OS installation? Have you re-installed the OS? - 2 years, no re-install 

· CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k
· Video Card: Asus HD 6570
· MotherBoard: Gigabyte Z68AP-D3
· Power Supply - Corsair Cx 600w

· System Manufacturer : Home built


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The latest is dated Aug 20?

From the last 6 all are 1A memory management errors

Testing the ram is a logical starting place.
D/L Memtest+ > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


```
Debug session time: Tue Aug 20 12:51:06.900 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\082013-9110-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:57.117
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+35084 )
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005cd1020, ffff, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
	contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
	On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
	PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa8005cd1020
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+35084
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Aug 19 21:21:49.795 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\081913-9001-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 1:19:18.638
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!SURFACE::Map+175 )
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005ee3cc0, ffff, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
	contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
	On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
	PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa8005ee3cc0
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_win32k!SURFACE::Map+175
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Aug 19 20:02:03.269 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\081913-9874-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 1:55:33.487
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+35084 )
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005fb6fe0, ffff, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
	contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
	On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
	PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa8005fb6fe0
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+35084
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Aug 19 18:05:57.699 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\081913-9500-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 2:32:08.542
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+35084 )
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005c54fa0, ffff, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
	contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
	On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
	PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa8005c54fa0
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+35084
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Aug 19 15:32:53.231 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\081913-9672-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 3:11:45.449
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+35084 )
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005c2f5f0, ffff, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
	contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
	On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
	PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa8005c2f5f0
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+35084
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Aug 19 12:20:13.496 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\081913-8814-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18113.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 1:46:07.714
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+35084 )
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005edb5c0, ffff, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
	contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
	On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
	PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa8005edb5c0
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  des2svr.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+35084
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
```


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

If you haven't re-installed your OS over 2 years, i suggest to do that. Anyaway, when was the last time your system worked fine? if you remember maybe you should do a recovery to the latest date your system worked.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

ofcourse after you did the things Wrench97 suggest.


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

I let it run for about 90 minutes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need at least 6 full passes unless you see an error, usually best to let it run overnight.


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

Here's a longer version.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like the ram passed, lets run driver verifier> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html
Make sure to manually set a restore point first.


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

It crashed and I had to load it in safemode, here's the dump file.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's good, it's what verifier is suppose to do flush out a bad driver.

Looks like it's the Gigabyte Easy Saver - mobo power utility driver gdrv.sys
If it were me I would uninstall it.
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z68AP-D3 (rev. 1.0)

Turn verifier off running it safe mode defeats the purpose 


```
Debug session time: Sun Sep 15 18:01:01.373 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\091513-12916-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18229.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:20.606
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for gdrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for gdrv.sys
Probably caused by : gdrv.sys ( gdrv+1809 )
BugCheck C4, {f6, e0, fffffa8009831680, fffff8800976e809}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000C4]DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000c4
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000000000f6, Referencing user handle as KernelMode.
Arg2: 00000000000000e0, Handle value being referenced.
Arg3: fffffa8009831680, Address of the current process.
Arg4: fffff8800976e809, Address inside the driver that is performing the incorrect reference.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6
PROCESS_NAME:  RPMMgr.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_gdrv+1809
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
```


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

I didn't see Easy Saver, did you mean Energy Saver?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could be it's been a couple different names across different boards.


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

I uninstalled Energy Saver and I just had another blue screen. Any more ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Upload the dump file.

Was verifier on or off?


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not sure if verifier was on or off, the last time I used it was when it started causing the BSOD and I had to return to the restore point. Is there a way to check?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Turn verifier on again. 
Lets see if bsods on start with the energy saver removed.


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

Verifier caused it to crash again, but while I was in safe mode getting the dump file I got another BSOD. I had the file from the verifier dump, but when I went back to try and get the most recent dump file I got another BSOD. I realized that it was happening every time I tried to access my C drive. Here is the dump file that the verifier caused, I wasn't able to get the other ones.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

gdrv.sys is still the cause, it along with RPMMgr.exe(GIGABYTE Smart Recovery System Tray) are both named. 

What programs from the Gigabyte disk do you have installed? 


```
BugCheck C4, {f6, 13c, fffffa8009924970, fffff88008fb0809}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for gdrv.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for gdrv.sys
Probably caused by : gdrv.sys ( gdrv+1809 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000000000f6, Referencing user handle as KernelMode.
Arg2: 000000000000013c, Handle value being referenced.
Arg3: fffffa8009924970, Address of the current process.
Arg4: fffff88008fb0809, Address inside the driver that is performing the incorrect reference.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  RPMMgr.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0
```


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

AutoGreen, EasyTune 6 (ET6), and Smart 6


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Remove one at a time and restart verifier if it bsod's on boot remove the next.


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

Uninstalled both ET6 and smart 6. Turned verifier on and it restarted fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See what happens with verifier running one of those two very well may have been the issue all along, if it runs ok for the next day or 2 turn verifier off.


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

It ran fine for a couple days so I turned verifier off but I've still been getting BSOD since then.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Zip up and attach the latest .dmp files you have.


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

Here are the four most recent.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They are still 0x01a memory management errors naming the Windows kernel as the cause(since the kernel is what called for the stop once finding a error).
The wireless driver is out of date, looks like you have TP-link wireless adapter which uses a Atheros AR9287 chip here's the Atheros driver here> Drivers for Atheros AR9287 and Windows 7

Also there are a couple bios updates available you have FB and the latest is FD(don't go to the UA9 UEFI bios).
> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z68AP-D3 (rev. 2.0)



```
Debug session time: Fri Oct 11 21:53:14.680 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\101113-11559-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
System Uptime: 0 days 2:50:01.523
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+75bc0 )
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005ee8f70, ffff, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
	contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
	On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
	PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa8005ee8f70
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri Oct 11 19:02:43.100 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\101113-11481-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
System Uptime: 0 days 1:55:01.317
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+75bc0 )
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005eed020, ffff, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
	contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
	On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
	PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa8005eed020
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri Oct 11 17:05:52.418 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\101113-11076-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
System Uptime: 0 days 6:17:14.636
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+75bc0 )
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005fb9020, ffff, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
	contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
	On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
	PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa8005fb9020
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Oct 10 10:12:41.337 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\101013-12433-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:40.555
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+bc117 )
BugCheck 50, {fffffae0012de988, 0, fffff80003518117, 5}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000050]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffae0012de988, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff80003518117, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please check Control Panel, Windows Updates to see if any Windows Updates were recently installed. I show 27 Windows Updates were installed on *9 October 2013*.

The reason:

We are getting "symbol errors" on the Windows NT Kernel (NT) - 

```
[font=lucida console]nt       ntoskrnl.exe Wed Aug 28 21:13:25 2013 (521EA035) [/font]
```
I have the same version in my system and am in the process of determining if it was recently updated or not - 








​
The *9 October 2013* date referenced earlier is important as you can see it is listed as "create" and "last accessed" in the above screenshot of the Windows NT Kernel. The time of *03:25:46* is interesting as well because most systems are set up for Windows Updates to start downloading/installing at 3 am.

Without correct symbol files from Microsoft, the dump file results may not be accurate.

The bugchecks on the 4 dumps appear RAM related (or other hardware failure affecting RAMs ability to properly hold kernel code) -
(2) *0x1a* = memory management error
(2) *0x50* = invalid memory referenced

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


The following is being listed to assist us in contacting other BSOD Analysts as well as Microsoft to inquire about the SYM errors.

NT Symbol INFO:

```
[font=lucida console]
1: kd> [B]!sym noisy[/B]
noisy mode - symbol prompts on
1: kd> [B].reload[/B]
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\ntoskrnl.exe\521EA0355e5000\ntoskrnl.exe not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/ntoskrnl.exe/521EA0355e5000/ntoskrnl.exe not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\ntkrnlup.exe\521EA0355e5000\ntkrnlup.exe not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/ntkrnlup.exe/521EA0355e5000/ntkrnlup.exe not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\ntkrnlpa.exe\521EA0355e5000\ntkrnlpa.exe not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/ntkrnlpa.exe/521EA0355e5000/ntkrnlpa.exe not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.exe\521EA0355e5000\ntkrnlmp.exe not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/ntkrnlmp.exe/521EA0355e5000/ntkrnlmp.exe not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\ntkrpamp.exe\521EA0355e5000\ntkrpamp.exe not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/ntkrpamp.exe/521EA0355e5000/ntkrpamp.exe not found
DBGHELP: K:\WinDDK\7600.16385.1\Debuggers\ntoskrnl.exe - file not found
DBGHELP: K:\WinDDK\7600.16385.1\Debuggers\ntkrnlup.exe - file not found
DBGHELP: K:\WinDDK\7600.16385.1\Debuggers\ntkrnlpa.exe - file not found
DBGHELP: K:\WinDDK\7600.16385.1\Debuggers\ntkrnlmp.exe - file not found
DBGHELP: K:\WinDDK\7600.16385.1\Debuggers\ntkrpamp.exe - file not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\ntoskrnl.exe\521EA0355e5000\ntoskrnl.exe not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/ntoskrnl.exe/521EA0355e5000/ntoskrnl.exe not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\ntkrnlup.exe\521EA0355e5000\ntkrnlup.exe not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/ntkrnlup.exe/521EA0355e5000/ntkrnlup.exe not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\ntkrnlpa.exe\521EA0355e5000\ntkrnlpa.exe not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/ntkrnlpa.exe/521EA0355e5000/ntkrnlpa.exe not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.exe\521EA0355e5000\ntkrnlmp.exe not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/ntkrnlmp.exe/521EA0355e5000/ntkrnlmp.exe not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\ntkrpamp.exe\521EA0355e5000\ntkrpamp.exe not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/ntkrpamp.exe/521EA0355e5000/ntkrpamp.exe not found
DBGENG:  \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe - Image mapping disallowed by non-local path.
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
DBGENG:  ntoskrnl.exe - Partial symbol image load missing image info
DBGHELP: No header for ntoskrnl.exe.  Searching for dbg file
DBGHELP: .\ntoskrnl.dbg - file not found
DBGHELP: .\exe\ntoskrnl.dbg - path not found
DBGHELP: .\symbols\exe\ntoskrnl.dbg - path not found
DBGHELP: ntoskrnl.exe missing debug info.  Searching for pdb anyway
DBGHELP: Can't use symbol server for ntoskrnl.pdb - no header information available
DBGHELP: ntoskrnl.pdb - file not found
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
DBGHELP: nt - no symbols loaded
Loading Kernel Symbols
.
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\halaacpi.dll\4CE7C66949000\halaacpi.dll not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/halaacpi.dll/4CE7C66949000/halaacpi.dll not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\halacpi.dll\4CE7C66949000\halacpi.dll not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/halacpi.dll/4CE7C66949000/halacpi.dll not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\halapic.dll\4CE7C66949000\halapic.dll not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/halapic.dll/4CE7C66949000/halapic.dll not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\halmacpi.dll\4CE7C66949000\halmacpi.dll not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/halmacpi.dll/4CE7C66949000/halmacpi.dll not found
SYMSRV:  a:\symbols\halmps.dll\4CE7C66949000\halmps.dll not found
SYMSRV:  http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/halmps.dll/4CE7C66949000/halmps.dll not found
DBGHELP: a:\symbols\hal.dll\4CE7C66949000\hal.dll - OK
DBGENG:  a:\symbols\hal.dll\4CE7C66949000\hal.dll - Mapped image memory
.
DBGHELP: a:\symbols\kdcom.dll\4D4D8061a000\kdcom.dll - OK
DBGENG:  a:\symbols\kdcom.dll\4D4D8061a000\kdcom.dll - Mapped image memory
.............................................................
................................................................
......................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..............................
[/font]
```



BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101113-11559-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Debug session time: Fri Oct 11 21:53:14.680 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:50:01.523
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+75bc0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`05ee8f70 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101113-11481-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Debug session time: Fri Oct 11 19:02:43.100 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:55:01.317
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+75bc0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`05eed020 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101113-11076-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Debug session time: Fri Oct 11 17:05:52.418 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:17:14.636
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+75bc0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`05fb9020 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101013-12433-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Debug session time: Thu Oct 10 10:12:41.337 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:40.555
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+bc117 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffae0`012de988 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03518117 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = FB
BiosReleaseDate = 10/12/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z68AP-D3
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

	    
             
       [color=#555555]J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP (jcgriff2)[/color]   
             
           [url=http://mvp.microsoft.com/en-us/mvp/John%20C.%20Griffith-4025562][color=#555555][u]http://mvp.microsoft.com/en-us/mvp/John%20C.%20Griffith-4025562[/u][/color][/url]   

           [url=http://sysnative.com][color=#555555][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=http://jcgriff2.com][color=#555555][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

I downloaded the updates for both the motherboard and wireless board. I have my OS on an SSD and most everything else on a separate HDD. Will it matter if I extracted the updates onto the HDD or should I put them in with the other ones on the SDD? 

I checked the control panel for updates but, in the history, it doesn't have any updates listed for the 9th of October. It had a bunch on the 10th but now when I look at the history page it only has the update from today.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where you expand them to won't matter but you want the drivers to install on the C drive.

The updates may not have been downloaded and/or installed until the 10th that's not unusual I just saw a system that installed them yesterday...................


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

I think it's getting worse, after one of the last few BSOD, errors started popping up when it gets to the desktop when it boots up. It seems like it would be easier to completely remove everything and start from scratch.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

zip up and attach the latest dump files.


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

When I try and add the files to a zip folder I get an error saying "file not found or no read permission." I'm not doing anything different from when I added the files last time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They may be corrupt, see if the data collection app will extract them> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

I also attached a picture of the errors that come up, when I start my computer, as a result of one of the many BSOD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's not a BSOD so no dump file would be created.
logilda.dll I believe is Logitech Desktop Manager see if you can remove it using the advice here> Uninstall Download Manager? - Logitech Forums

ipoint.exe is a process that belongs to Microsoft IntelliPoint are you using a MS mouse?

The last .dmp file is from the 13th and still lists the 2010 Atheros driver is that possibly from before you updated it?


```
**************************Sun Oct 13 20:50:57.275 2013 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\12353\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.20512 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\101313-11575-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0344c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0368f6d0
Debug session time: Sun Oct 13 20:50:57.275 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:05:27.493
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005cfb620, ffff, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+35084 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041790, A page table page has been corrupted. On a 64 bit OS, parameter 2
	contains the address of the PFN for the corrupted page table page.
	On a 32 bit OS, parameter 2 contains a pointer to the number of used
	PTEs, and parameter 3 contains the number of used PTEs.
Arg2: fffffa8005cfb620
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  taskhost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003532d50 to fffff800034c1bc0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06717818 fffff800`03532d50 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`05cfb620 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06717820 fffff800`034ae3df : fffffa80`00000000 00000000`3004ffff 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x35084
fffff880`067179e0 fffff800`034c0e53 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`0054f7e8 00000000`0054f7e0 00000000`00008000 : nt!NtFreeVirtualMemory+0x61f
fffff880`06717ae0 00000000`77cd149a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0054f7a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77cd149a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+35084
fffff800`03532d50 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+35084

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  521ea035

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+35084

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+35084

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3309
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1168 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Award Software International, Inc.
  BIOS Version                  FB
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             10/12/2011
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           255
  BIOS Minor Revision           255
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  Z68AP-D3
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       Z68AP-D3
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                  
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket 1155
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              01h - Other
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  a7060200fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     4000MHz
  Current Speed                 3400MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Socket 478
  L1 Cache Handle               000ah
  L2 Cache Handle               000bh
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0005h]
  Error Detecting Method        04h - 8-bit Parity
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ah - 1024MB
  Supported Speeds              0001h - Other 
  Supported Memory Types        0001h - Other 
  Memory Module Voltage         5V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0006h
  Memory Slot Handle            0007h
  Memory Slot Handle            0008h
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            A0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            A1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            A2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            A3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0040h - 64K
  Installed Size                0040h - 64K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                1800h - 6144K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0019h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2252 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A0
  Bank Locator                  Bank0/1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2252 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1
  Bank Locator                  Bank2/3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A2
  Bank Locator                  Bank4/5
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A3
  Bank Locator                  Bank6/7
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 001eh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0019h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 001fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0020h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0021h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          001ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0022h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          001dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00e67000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01889000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Sep 13 21:10:16 2013 (5233B778)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04216000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00ded000 fffff880`00df8000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`03f41000 fffff880`03f49000   AppleCharger AppleCharger.sys Mon Jan 10 04:57:29 2011 (4D2AD809)
fffff880`09871000 fffff880`0987c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00c8d000 fffff880`00c96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dc3000 fffff880`00ded000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sun Aug 04 21:02:45 2013 (51FEF9B5)
fffff880`0422b000 fffff880`043b1000   athrx    athrx.sys    Tue Nov 23 19:11:58 2010 (4CEC584E)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041fb000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Fri Jul 05 14:10:37 2013 (51D70C1D)
fffff880`0f05a000 fffff880`0fca1000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri Aug 30 20:02:50 2013 (522132AA)
fffff880`0400b000 fffff880`040a9000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Fri Aug 30 18:32:32 2013 (52211D80)
fffff960`00830000 fffff960`00891000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02dd9000 fffff880`02de0000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f30000 fffff880`03f41000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06d16000 fffff880`06d34000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0195f000 fffff880`01989000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00e7d000 fffff880`00f3d000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`018f9000 fffff880`01929000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cfb000 fffff880`00d59000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0117e000 fffff880`011f0000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Aug 24 11:47:16 2012 (5037A204)
fffff880`043e7000 fffff880`043f7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06c25000 fffff880`06c33000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03f12000 fffff880`03f30000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03f03000 fffff880`03f12000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`018e3000 fffff880`018f9000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03e3d000 fffff880`03e5f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06c3f000 fffff880`06c48000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06c33000 fffff880`06c3f000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06deb000 fffff880`06dfe000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05e00000 fffff880`05e0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0fca1000 fffff880`0fd95000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Aug 01 03:58:53 2013 (51FA153D)
fffff880`0fd95000 fffff880`0fddb000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 09 23:27:15 2013 (5164DC13)
fffff880`02ceb000 fffff880`02dd0000   eamonm   eamonm.sys   Tue Feb 05 03:23:32 2013 (5110C184)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c29000   ehdrv    ehdrv.sys    Fri Dec 21 07:03:30 2012 (50D45012)
fffffa80`07aa5000 fffffa80`07af1000   em006_64 em006_64.dat Fri Sep 06 10:13:00 2013 (5229E2EC)
fffffa80`07b3f000 fffffa80`07bad000   em018_64 em018_64.dat Tue Sep 03 07:50:56 2013 (5225CD20)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c25000   epfwwfpr epfwwfpr.sys Fri Dec 21 07:00:04 2012 (50D44F44)
fffff880`041ba000 fffff880`041c9e80   EtronHub3 EtronHub3.sys Fri Jul 20 03:15:52 2012 (500905A8)
fffff880`04dba000 fffff880`04dcfb00   EtronXHCI EtronXHCI.sys Fri Jul 20 03:15:46 2012 (500905A2)
fffff880`06b67000 fffff880`06b9d000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0110c000 fffff880`01120000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010c0000 fffff880`0110c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013ec000 fffff880`013f6000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`018a9000 fffff880`018e3000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jan 23 22:11:24 2013 (5100A65C)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01049000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Wed Jan 02 22:06:48 2013 (50E4F5C8)
fffff800`03403000 fffff800`0344c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0fddb000 fffff880`0fdff000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04d42000 fffff880`04d53000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`09888000 fffff880`09891000   hiber_atapi hiber_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0987c000 fffff880`09888000   hiber_dumpata hiber_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`09891000 fffff880`098a4000   hiber_dumpfve hiber_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05e52000 fffff880`05e6b000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:05 2013 (51D3A2F1)
fffff880`05e6b000 fffff880`05e73080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:04 2013 (51D3A2F0)
fffff880`05e44000 fffff880`05e52000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06c4d000 fffff880`06d16000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`015d9000 fffff880`015e2000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`04d411a0   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Wed Dec 12 19:42:26 2012 (50C92472)
fffff880`06188000 fffff880`061db000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Fri Oct 15 04:28:17 2010 (4CB810A1)
fffff880`03f6f000 fffff880`03f85000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04147000 fffff880`04156000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e85000 fffff880`03e93000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00b96000 fffff800`00ba0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04165000 fffff880`041a8000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013c0000 fffff880`013db000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`01594000 fffff880`015bf000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Aug 24 11:48:29 2012 (5037A24D)
fffff880`0481b000 fffff880`04820200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`01095000 fffff880`010aa000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0193a000 fffff880`0195d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c98000 fffff880`00ce7000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`03fdf000 fffff880`03fed000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04156000 fffff880`04165000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05e81000 fffff880`05e8e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c73000 fffff880`00c8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`06d34000 fffff880`06d4c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06d4c000 fffff880`06d79000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`06d79000 fffff880`06dc7000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`06dc7000 fffff880`06deb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`02c87000 fffff880`02c92000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05e9a000 fffff880`05ea2000   mshidkmdf mshidkmdf.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:24 2009 (4A5BCC00)
fffff880`00e70000 fffff880`00e7a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01120000 fffff880`0117e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03ef8000 fffff880`03f03000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015c7000 fffff880`015d9000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01442000 fffff880`01534000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Aug 22 11:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)
fffff880`04216000 fffff880`04222000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`06ae7000 fffff880`06afa000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f02f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`041ca000 fffff880`041df000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02cdb000 fffff880`02cea000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01989000 fffff880`019ce000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01534000 fffff880`01594000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Aug 22 11:11:28 2012 (5034F6A0)
fffff880`02c92000 fffff880`02ca3000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03eec000 fffff880`03ef8000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0344c000 fffff800`03a31000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Aug 28 21:13:25 2013 (521EA035)
fffff880`0121e000 fffff880`013c0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Apr 12 07:54:36 2013 (5167F5FC)
fffff880`02dd0000 fffff880`02dd9000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`06a94000 fffff880`06ae7000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019f4000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`043ca000 fffff880`043e7000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00d99000 fffff880`00dae000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00d59000 fffff880`00d8c000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c63000 fffff880`00c73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013ec000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`0422b000   PdiPorts PdiPorts.sys Fri Apr 16 18:33:41 2010 (4BC8E5C5)
fffff880`07c87000 fffff880`07d2d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ce7000 fffff880`00cfb000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04dd0000 fffff880`04df4000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f02f000 fffff880`0f050000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0412d000 fffff880`04147000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e9b000 fffff880`03eec000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02c6c000 fffff880`02c75000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c75000 fffff880`02c7e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c7e000 fffff880`02c87000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`06afa000 fffff880`06b12000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`0412d000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Tue May 31 23:15:51 2011 (4DE5AEE7)
fffff880`05ea3000 fffff880`06187700   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jul 26 05:22:00 2011 (4E2E8738)
fffff880`05e74000 fffff880`05e81000   rzdaendpt rzdaendpt.sys Tue Aug 20 04:38:28 2013 (52132B04)
fffff880`03fed000 fffff880`03ffb000   rzendpt  rzendpt.sys  Tue Aug 20 04:38:16 2013 (52132AF8)
fffff880`03e5f000 fffff880`03e85000   rzudd    rzudd.sys    Wed Aug 21 03:15:53 2013 (52146929)
fffff880`05e8e000 fffff880`05e9a000   rzvkeyboard rzvkeyboard.sys Tue Aug 20 04:38:26 2013 (52132B02)
fffff880`07d2d000 fffff880`07d38000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`043be000 fffff880`043ca000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01889000 fffff880`018a6000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`015bf000 fffff880`015c7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`098bf000 fffff880`09957000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07d7b000 fffff880`07de4000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07d38000 fffff880`07d69000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`043f7000 fffff880`043f8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Sep 07 21:11:52 2013 (522BCED8)
fffff880`07d69000 fffff880`07d7b000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Oct 03 12:07:26 2012 (506C62BE)
fffff880`02cc5000 fffff880`02cd2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`02ca3000 fffff880`02cc5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01214000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03f49000 fffff880`03f6f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`06b12000 fffff880`06b67000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:11 2010 (4CE79433)
fffff880`041a8000 fffff880`041ba000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05e29000 fffff880`05e43d00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Fri Jul 12 06:40:58 2013 (51DFDD3A)
fffff880`05e0c000 fffff880`05e29000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Wed Sep 04 08:11:49 2013 (52272385)
fffff880`043f9000 fffff880`043fae80   USBD     USBD.SYS     Wed Sep 04 08:11:40 2013 (5227237C)
fffff880`04d53000 fffff880`04d64000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Wed Sep 04 08:11:43 2013 (5227237F)
fffff880`03f85000 fffff880`03fdf000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Wed Sep 04 08:12:10 2013 (5227239A)
fffff880`04d64000 fffff880`04dba000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Wed Sep 04 08:11:51 2013 (52272387)
fffff880`04df4000 fffff880`04e00000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`01929000 fffff880`0193a000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Wed Jul 03 00:40:12 2013 (51D3AB2C)
fffff880`061db000 fffff880`061f6000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00d8c000 fffff880`00d99000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02c29000 fffff880`02c37000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02c37000 fffff880`02c5c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00dae000 fffff880`00dc3000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01049000 fffff880`01095000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`043b1000 fffff880`043be000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`02de0000 fffff880`02df6000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`015e2000 fffff880`015fd000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02c5c000 fffff880`02c6c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00fff000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jun 21 23:13:05 2013 (51C51641)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`02cd2000 fffff880`02cdb000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00317000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Aug 27 21:20:45 2013 (521D506D)
fffff880`00e67000 fffff880`00e70000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0998d000 fffff880`099a6000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:45 2012 (5010AAE5)
fffff880`099a6000 fffff880`099dc000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:06 2012 (5010AABE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09800000 fffff880`09871000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`09957000 fffff880`0998d000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`01929000 fffff880`01937000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01937000 fffff880`01943000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01943000 fffff880`0194c000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0194c000 fffff880`0195f000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   2013 Oct 16 17:13:00 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2013 Oct 16 17:13:00 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2013 Oct 16 17:13:00 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

This one should have the latest dump files.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The dump from the 15th still has the 2010 Atheros driver did you update the driver?
fffff880`04a64000 fffff880`04bea000 athrx athrx.sys *Tue Nov 23 19:11:58 2010*

Turn Driver Verifier back on.

From the last 3 all are x01A's naming different windows processes.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005ef7010, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!SURFACE::bDeleteSurface+3a2 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005fc96a0, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+35084 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005ce7c70, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+35148 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8005efc9e0, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!SURFACE::bDeleteSurface+3c8 )


----------



## drymarker (Sep 14, 2013)

I fixed the update and with verifier on it restarted fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let verifier run for a couple days lets see if it catches anything.


----------

